# Pond in a Bottle!



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I recently purchased a bunch of tiny bottles that go on necklaces. I had the idea to put a tiiiny bit of sand, two duckweed plants, and some tank water inside one to create a tiny "pond" I can wear and carry around. So far it has worked well and looks adorable! Yesterday it got me thinking though and with almost no looking I found a teeny tiny baby Trumpet Snail and popped him in there for the night with a small pellet of food. He's been chilling in there and I intend to pop him back in the tank later or tonight. I even did a little water change today. I know it can't live in there permanently but it's cute and kinda comforting knowing there's a little animal with me at all times.

This has the gears in my brain cranking. My tank is FULL of trumpet snails and I know there are some very nice looking glass bottles available. I was looking for spice jars from half to an ounce in size and am thinking an ounce may possibly be big enough to house a MTS with water changes, sand, and duckweed. Was thinking a pellet of food or piece of algae wafer a couple times a week. They're surprisingly sturdy and don't bounce around like you'd think they would. What do you guys think? Would an ounce be too small? I like the idea of being able to care for a lil animal that can travel anywhere with me, I have extreme anxiety and animals help keep me calm. However I don't want to be abusing the lil guy, even if it is a snail. Should I just stick to duckweed alone?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

ScurvyGoat said:


> I recently purchased a bunch of tiny bottles that go on necklaces. I had the idea to put a tiiiny bit of sand, two duckweed plants, and some tank water inside one to create a tiny "pond" I can wear and carry around. So far it has worked well and looks adorable! Yesterday it got me thinking though and with almost no looking I found a teeny tiny baby Trumpet Snail and popped him in there for the night with a small pellet of food. He's been chilling in there and I intend to pop him back in the tank later or tonight. I even did a little water change today. I know it can't live in there permanently but it's cute and kinda comforting knowing there's a little animal with me at all times.
> 
> This has the gears in my brain cranking. My tank is FULL of trumpet snails and I know there are some very nice looking glass bottles available. I was looking for spice jars from half to an ounce in size and am thinking an ounce may possibly be big enough to house a MTS with water changes, sand, and duckweed. Was thinking a pellet of food or piece of algae wafer a couple times a week. They're surprisingly sturdy and don't bounce around like you'd think they would. What do you guys think? Would an ounce be too small? I like the idea of being able to care for a lil animal that can travel anywhere with me, I have extreme anxiety and animals help keep me calm. However I don't want to be abusing the lil guy, even if it is a snail. Should I just stick to duckweed alone?


That's a cool idea, but the temperature fluctuations in a small amount of water may stress the snail.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also feeding the snail will cause them to reproduce and then too many


----------

